# paphiopedilum esquirolei var. album SM/TOGA



## J GDK (Sep 18, 2011)

Flower belongs to my friend.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow!  Excellent bloom...


----------



## Shiva (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2011)

very nice one!!! 
does it need to be grown very humid and shady or else?


----------



## fbrem (Sep 18, 2011)

that's a cool one


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 18, 2011)

:clap::clap: Nice!
Looks to be a compact plant as well!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2011)

That is one proud flower! Very strong looking.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 18, 2011)

J GDK said:


> Flower belongs to my friend.



Hello J GDK,

Is the plant a Division from Chin Hua ?


----------



## GuRu (Sep 18, 2011)

J GDK said:


> Flower belongs to my friend....



Congrats to your friend to grow and flower this green beauty - well done!!


----------



## Hien (Sep 18, 2011)

Very, very beautiful


----------



## Roth (Sep 18, 2011)

That's the plant from Kunming... It is known as well as K.K. Crystal River FCC/AJOS, Beautiful flower.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 18, 2011)

here is Crystal River FCC/AJOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 18, 2011)

I personally like the plant pictured in the original post. Looks to have better form, in my eye.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2011)

Wish I knew how long the leaves were but the plant looks to be small. THanks for sharing.


----------



## Roth (Sep 19, 2011)

Hakone said:


> here is Crystal River FCC/AJOS



This one is not Crystal River. It is the parent of the Crystal River 'x self seedlings' sold however, but it is really not as good as Crystal River.

Here is the original picture of K.K. Crystal River, when it was awarded:







The award page and description are here:
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/ajos/datafile/2004-04fle.html

NO SEEDLINGS OF CRYSTAL RIVER EXIST AT PRESENT TIME. If you look, all the offers for K.K. Crystal River selfings are made with a 'borrowed' pictures from the AJOS.

The TOGA esquirolei album is definitely, and indeed, Crystal River. I know as a fact that there was a big plant in Kunming about 10 years ago. The owner sold one division to Japan, which became Crystal River. About 5 years ago, he offered several others divisions, I got one still here, and Mainshow Orchids got the whole remaining of the clump directly. That TOGA plant is coming most likely from Mainshow Orchids, directly or not.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

good info, thanks.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 19, 2011)

still another K.K. Crystal River


http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20051


----------



## Roth (Sep 19, 2011)

Hakone said:


> still another K.K. Crystal River
> 
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20051



No, that one is again something else, esquirolei album 'Chen' x self... A very nice one, said by some to be chiuwanum album, but not the Crystal River. There are no seedlings of Crystal River around, only a very few divisions, in Taiwan, Japan, and I got one. There should be one in Thailand as well...


----------



## Hakone (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello Xavier,

please wait. Here are another two clones


----------



## J GDK (Sep 19, 2011)

Hakone said:


> Hello J GDK,
> 
> Is the plant a Division from Chin Hua ?



No, the plant is not from Chin Hua.


Moreover, my friend owns a few seedlings of the plant.


----------



## Hakone (Sep 19, 2011)

hers is supposed chiwuanum album , sorry in progress


----------



## s1214215 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cant wait to see my flask bloom now

Brett


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 21, 2011)

nicely grown too


----------



## J GDK (Sep 21, 2011)

Roth said:


> ...
> This one is not Crystal River. It is the parent of the Crystal River 'x self seedlings' sold however, but it is really not as good as Crystal River.
> 
> Here is the original picture of K.K. Crystal River, when it was awarded:
> ...




The zoomed old pic in 2009. I try to adjust size as follow.





NS 14.5 x 9, DS 5 x 4.1

Many pepole in here know many things than I know. Thanks for sharing.

Here is the flask of this plant. Is it easy to grow?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2011)

No. send it to me!


----------

